# ENJOY



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

56 44 56 18 18 36 90 49 92 54
24 66 72 94 54 80 94 36 93 02
30 65 39 51 08 15 98 49 80 47
03 46 57 65 49 75 34 56 04 19
10 35 39 91 84 68 70 88 89 82
31 20 77 14 70 87 61 27 83 99
13 25 18 85 15 10 63 57 98 95
59 34 27 96 85 24 49 72 83 30
74 72 40 92 18 50 53 60 47 03
68 03 18 41 03 42 14 17 99 39
31 23 62 02 01 10 71 32 73 50
92 06 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Happy Christmas


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks for the enjoyment this evening. :roll:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

beastty said:


> :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


Exactly
:? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:? Maybe its a `Paint-by-Numbers' :?: :?:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It's one of those magic pictures - stare at it for 5 minutes and you'll see a lovely snow scene with children riding a sleigh

oh and little voices in your head

and stars flashing before your eyes

oh look there's a unicorn and a leprecaun and a fairy

Arrrrrrrrrgh - I don't get it - what is it?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

i think it's some sort of code.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Where's Chipp_iTT when you need him :roll:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought it was the hex values for characters on a codepage initially but it start VDV so i gave up :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought it was a Magic eye type thing at first but :?

Numbers to program a ring tone into your mobile perhaps - but then, why would that be in the Flame room? :?

C'mon Guy - spill the beans........


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Where's Chipp_iTT when you need him :roll:


here, but haven't a clue..... yet


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you stick a "-" in front, it looks rather like my bank balance :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Server proxy report :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Guy has kindly posted the ages of his sexual conquests.

I am a little concerned about the numbers on the bottom line.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Guy has kindly posted the ages of his sexual conquests.
> 
> I am a little concerned about the numbers on the bottom line.


LOL

Quite a high average age too


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Guy has kindly posted the ages of his sexual conquests.
> 
> I am a little concerned about the numbers on the bottom line.


The last 7 on row 5 was a bit of a rough patch. I bet you've got some 'big pants' stories.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hmm a man of varied tastes is our Guy...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

number of shots on target and the last few are the number of goals :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps its a bizarre advent calendar.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've tried 'playing' it on my phone (getting some odd looks) but it doesn't sound like anything I know. Mind you I am tone deaf. :?


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

is it the davinci code :?: ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ET phoning home?? (its a long way)


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:lol: next weeks lottery numbers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Guy - if you remember posting this pleeeeeaaaassseee tell us what it's all about as I think you have all of us stumped :?


----------

